# Buchanan C-24



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Does Greenlee make an equivalent crimper to the Buchanan C-24?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If that is the tool that makes the 4 indentations on the copper sleeves for the crimp-on wirenuts the answer is no they don't.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Never saw one by Greenlee. 

There are a good many other 4-way crimpers, made mostly for aviation terminals. They're generally for tiny pins, though; typically for d-stub and CPC type connectors. I know Tyco makes probably a couple dozen different one's, but you're in the couple hundred dollar a piece range.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

paladin makes one i think


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a *Buchanan C-24 but i had to order it through Ideal. Does Ideal own Buchanan???
*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bduerler said:


> i have a *Buchanan C-24 but i had to order it through Ideal. Does Ideal own Buchanan???
> *


Yeah. For quite a number of years now.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

here is the paladin one


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bduerler said:


> here is the paladin one


Yeah, that's for the 20-whatever gauge pins for d-stub and CPC connectors. The next size bigger tool does the ferrules for putting on wires that go on terminal strips.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, that's for the 20-whatever gauge pins for d-stub and CPC connectors. The next size bigger tool does the ferrules for putting on wires that go on terminal strips.


22-26 AWG i believe but dont hold me to it. i dont use the C-24 all that much actually i have only used it maybe a dozen times in three years of owning it but i know the second i take it out of my bag i will need it everyday


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the Buchanan:













Gives nice, solid 4-sided crimps:








​


----------

